# Soda Stream...what do you do?



## Mucho Bocho (Sep 25, 2013)

I think there was a thread at some point about the Soda Stream. I have it a half hearted search and couldn't find it so I thought I bring the topic up again. I got the new Soda Stream Revolution for my fourth fourth birthday last week (thanks for noticing). I've only made one bottle with it. I hit the max setting and let me tell you, there's so much carbonation it almost undrinkable. Bubbles and hisses at me like a chunk of pure NA (sodium) thrown into a tank of H20. Its like a firework display in a glass. I can't believe that more modern cooks are incorporating this into their dishes. 

I'd like to hear from on what you do with it. I'd don't drink flavored soda but I'm sure i'll try the samples provided. Please share.


----------



## daveb (Sep 25, 2013)

This one?






From the left, the first button is for smaller bottle than one supplied. 2nd will charge the supplied bottle. Ensure bottle tips into place and locking cam (prob not right description but you'll know what I mean) engages when inserting bottle and more importantly disengages when removing. If it stays back and new bottle is inserted the locking will not take place and water will blow everywhere. 

I have the "penguin" model - now exclusive to WS, and like it a lot. The revolution I like but would be 2nd choice. 

It's pretty spectacular to drop a charged bottle onto a tile floor. Don't ask how I know but trust me. Revolution bottles are plastic so maybe only a little spectacular.

Use this with filtered water and you'll have a new addiction to feed.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Sep 25, 2013)

Dave, Knowing you think its worth it give me assurance. Yea that is the one I have. Really easy and quick, just about dummy proof. I tried using distilled water and liked it, maybe I'll try mineral type water next. 

can't wait to make some boozy things with it!


----------



## CrisAnderson27 (Sep 25, 2013)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Dave, Knowing you think its worth it give me assurance. Yea that is the one I have. Really easy and quick, just about dummy proof. I tried using distilled water and liked it, maybe I'll try mineral type water next.
> 
> can't wait to make some boozy things with it!



I was about to comment that I didn't really like ours much. The taste was just off.

However, I will now reserve judgment, since I haven't tried making boozy things with it yet .


----------



## gic (Sep 25, 2013)

Costco has a great deal on these because it includes the supersize cartridge


----------



## apicius9 (Sep 25, 2013)

Gotta put those on the list, had one in Europe and was thinking about getting one here at some point. If they have them in Hawaii, I'll have to look. Just wondering: Am I right that the difference between the machines is mostly in comfort and not in the potential pressure you can add to the bottles? 

Stefan


----------



## gic (Sep 26, 2013)

They will have them at the Costcos in Hi I betcha as all Costcos seem to carry them


----------



## daveb (Sep 26, 2013)

You'll want to ensure that anyplace you buy a machine that you can get CO2 cans for it. Runs like an exchange, you bring in empty cand, you get full can. $15 A full can lasts me a month with frequent use. I've been told the unit that Costco sells requires a large can thats not readily available. No first hand knowledge though.

The unit functions by forcing high pressure gas into liquid to carbonate it. If anything goes wrong along the way, water is sprayed everywhere. Got to carbonate water before any flavoring goes in or water goes everywhere. If bottle does not make good seal, water goes everywhere. If bottle is overfilled before carbonating, water goes everywhere. Can carbonate large bottle, pour off enough for small bottle, then add flavor. Don't have to have a bunch of large flavored bottles this way. 

I'm not a big fan of sodas but the ginger ale is good - prob the best gateway to boozy things. I use filtered tap water in my soda stream (and of course the coffee pot).

Hope this helps answer any questions.


----------



## CrisAnderson27 (Sep 26, 2013)

daveb said:


> The unit functions by forcing high pressure gas into liquid to carbonate it. If anything goes wrong along the way, water is sprayed everywhere. Got to carbonate water before any flavoring goes in or water goes everywhere. If bottle does not make good seal, water goes everywhere. If bottle is overfilled before carbonating, water goes everywhere. Can carbonate large bottle, pour off enough for small bottle, then add flavor. Don't have to have a bunch of large flavored bottles this way.



Lol...I'm with you. There was a perpetual puddle around the thing in my house for a month until we pretty much stopped using it =p.


----------



## gic (Sep 26, 2013)

Remember to use ice cold water, I actually use ice water and then strain to remove the ice...


----------



## tripleq (Sep 26, 2013)

Wow. I was considering getting one when I first saw this thread but now it seems like a bit of a pita.


----------



## mr drinky (Sep 26, 2013)

I have an older version and it isn't a pita at all. Screw on the bottle, pull the lever back until it burps at you three times, release pressure and unscrew. Never a puddle, blow out or anything. Exchanging the CO2 canisters is now easier than it used to be as so many stores do it: Target, Walmart, Bed Bath & Beyond and several others. Just check their site; I am sure one is nearby unless you live in the sticks.

As for flavoring, I never liked their flavoring. I just pour a little water off and add my own fruit juice. I usually put a splash of cranberry in there (and maybe a bit of limoncello). 

k.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Sep 26, 2013)

Dave, LOL. This morning, my seven YO Madeleine loaded the bottle into the device and charged it too. Just saying LOL

I've seen all the videos and you right, they can blow off the holder if not inserted properly. The one I have you son't screw the bottle in. its pretty black and white. So far I'm digging it. Made maybe 10 bottles, are using distilled water but might switch to spring water. 

I'm sensitive to the taste of artificial sweetners so of the three falvored syrups tasted aweful, almost spittingly so, madeleine liked Then though, her older sister, not so much.

I'm going to try to experiment with the Booze this weekend.


----------



## split0101 (Sep 26, 2013)

I've heard the biggest pain on these are the refills. I've researched this a bit as I drink a ton of seltzer water and the one thing that I saw that makes this more sensible are the conversion kits to use paintball CO2 canisters. They cost a heck of a lot cheaper than the refills Soda Stream trys to sell you (or exchanges), and you get more bang for buck. There is also a lot of misinformation out there that around using Soda Streams CO2 and paintball/welding CO2. The fact is that they are EXACTLY the same except Soda Stream is going to cost you much more.

If you are really against going with a conversion, then my suggestion is to get the Bed Bath and Beyond coupons and use them for exchanges. At least you will save yourself a few bucks.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Sep 27, 2013)

Split, He ya. I'm going to get the conversion adapter that will fit on regular paint ball canisters. My unit wil accomidaate the larget bottle so i'll be switching soon. I've made about 15 bottles so far. I think I'm also going to get the small water bottle. It looses gas too quickly when you let it sit around and I haven't been able to finish a whole bottle in one sitting. One drink that I made was to ass orange metamucil to the fizzing water. Much better than non-carbonated. HA


----------



## Mrmnms (Sep 27, 2013)

I hope that's just you spell check D


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Sep 27, 2013)

LOL, hey don't knock it until you've tried it.


----------

